#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Draaien op een aggregaat, TIPS?

## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo iedereen,
het komt weleens voor dat we draaien op een aggregaat. (Inderdaad jammer genoeg, maar soms heb je weinig keus.) Wie weet of er iets in de handel is of zelf te bouwen om ervoor te zorgen dat de 220V ac of kracht die uit zo'n ding komt afgeregeld wordt? En wat een beetje de richtwaarden zijn voor het vermogen aggregaat wat je moet pakken? Als je bijvoorbeeld een PA van 5 kW (effe licht en dergelijke buiten beschouwing gelaten) op een aggregaat wil laten draaien, hoeveel KVA heb je dan nodig. (die dingen worden bijna altijd in deze eenheid opgegeven). De organisatie van de feesten wil meestal een zo licht mogelijke, vanwege de huurkosten, maar mij lijkt het beter om een zo zwaar mogelijke te pakken. Waar wordt het compromis bereikt? Bij 1,5* het vermogen dat je nodig hebt , of 2x of misschien zelfs 5x het vermogen dat je nodig hebt?

Hopelijk weet iemand hier een goed antwoord op.

Groeten, Joris

en zo ist!

----------


## Michael

Ik zou zeggen een goed gezekerde verdeler (met optioneel power management) doet al wonderen. Normaal heb je toch altijd minimaal 1,5 keer het maximale vermogen in watts nodig want men mag een agregraat niet continu op maximale belasting laten lopen (slecht voor apparatuur en slecht voor agregaat + houd hij het dan niewt de hele avond uit)

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Met power verdeler, bedoel je zo'n paddestoel? maar wat is een power management system?

en zo ist!

----------


## goldsound

Het beste is ook om een aggregaat te pakken die gestabiliseerd is, heb je zo goed als altijd een stabiele uitgang, hierachter plaats je dan een zogehete paddestoel.

TIP: altijd eerst de uitgang meten voordat je er iets op aansluit (doen wij ook altijd met carnaval en dergelijke)

----------


## NiTRO

1Kw komt overeen met 1kVA, dus totaal aantal Kw FF berekenen en dan daarop je aggregaatje huren, bij de aggregaten tot 30kVA is er niks aan de hand die dingen leveren altijd wel een constante spanning zolang je de fases niet te gek verschillend gaat belasten, alleen FF kijken of je een aardpin moet slaan. Vanaf 100kVA word het een ander verhaal, dan kun je de spanning bijdraaien, maar dit gebeurd niet door de huurder zelf.

Enige probleem dat ik wels gehad heb met een 100kVA is dat de spanning zo erg was ingezakt dat ik maar 195V op mijn lijntje had, bij 190V vallen de lampen van de koppen uit en de gates en alle andere fx knipperde mee op de bas, leuk voor het moment maar moet niet te vaak voorkomen.

mvg
Eric

Daar waar een wil is, is een weg.....is die weg opengebroken heb je pech

----------


## Reemski

Moet zeggen dat ik nog nooit problemen heb gehad met lichtere aggegraten tot 4 kva. Groter, daar heb ik geen ervaring mee. 

Ook tot max belast.. Maar geen problemen, doe het niet graag hoor... dat niet.

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Wij hebben pas gehoord dat als je een PA op een aggr. hebt draaien die aan de lichte kant is er het volgende kan gebeuren: Je hebt een zware bastoon, versterkers trekken max power en aggr moet flink werken, als die piek wegvalt heb je kans dat je aggr optoert doordat hij er zo zwaar aan stond te trekken en je een spanningspiek krijgt. Door deze piek kunnen hoge toners schijnbaar overlijden. (Is ons dus overkomen en dit was de technische uitleg) Nou willen we dus eigenlijk weten of er iets op de markt is, of zelf te bouwen, wat die pieken elimineert. Dat de spanning in elkaar dondert is jammer, maar verder niet zo'n probleem.

Groeten

en zo ist!

----------


## Michael

1kw is geen 1kva ik weet niet precies meer wat voor regels daarvoor gelden maar dat weet ik nog wel. Ik bedoel geen paddestoel maar een apparte verdeler. een power management systeem is een amperage meter die zorgt het aantal gebruikte amperes nooit hoger is dan het maximaal angegeven vermogen dat gebruikt mag worden. Een nadeel is dat het niet werkt als limiter maar vaak gewoon de stroom constant houdt en zo vaak de versterkers in de protect jaagd wegens te weinig stroomtoevoer. Dit is een kastje dat je vaak in een agregaat erugvind. ik denk dat dat ook is wat hier beschreven wordt als een gstabilliseerd agregaat. Pak me niet op mijn woorden want ik weet het niet helemaal precies daar die problemen zich alleen maar voordoen met carnaval (tot nu toe)

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 1Kw komt overeen met 1kVA



Het 'vermogen' van een generator wordt opgegeven in zijn schijnbaar vermogen (Ps) in VA of kVA.  Dit is het totaal vermogen  dat hij kan leveren bij een volledig ohmse belasting (dus cos phi van 1)

Bij een volledig ohmse belasting kan je idd zeggen dat die 1kVA = 1kW
MAAR...


Laat een installatie nu net geen ohmse belasting zijn!
Bv : versterkers bevatten spoelen, condensatoren, etc...
Par lampen zijn dan weer wel een ohmse belasting, maar movingheads zijn dan weet uitgerust met een ballast... dus ook weer geen ohmse belasting.
Een realistische waarde voor de cos phi in de licht & geluid sector lijkt me 0,9 - 0,95



Het vermogen wat die generator dus kan leveren hangt af van de soort van belasting.

Als je bv een generator van 100kVA (100.000VA) hebt bepaal je het *werkelijk/werkzaam* vermogen dat die kan leveren als volgt bij een cos phi van 0,9.

* P = Ps x cos phi* = 100.000 x 0,9 = 90000W of 90kW


Die generator van 100kVA kan dus werkelijk 90kW leveren...




Hier nog eens het regeltje :


* P = Ps x cos phi* 


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## DJRenz

zorg idd voor een gestabiliseerd aggregaat, wij hebben wel eens gehad dat dat ding 480V tussen 2 fases spuugte (= als ik het goed heb +- 240V per fase) en dat vind je apparatuur ook niet zo leuk. Zorg ook dat de 0 pin is aangesloten anders branden je padestoelen en/of apparatuur af.  


Groeten DJ Renz

I love the pioneer CDJ 800

----------


## bikemouse

let er inderdaad op dat je overcapaciteit hebt ik heb het met de carnaval meegemaakt dat we er een hadden gehuurd (4kw) en dat ging goed mis. ik had een scoopmeter bij me (fluke 123) waarmee ik alles kon controleren, met starten hadden we mooi 230v 50,5Hz na het inschakelen van de eerste versterker 210v 50,0Hz en na lang genoeg wachten de 2e versterker inschakelen hadden we nog maar 185v 48,5Hz levensgevaarlijk!!!! je hoorde het agregaat op de bas meegaan (foute boel dus) en nu het mooie als er ff geen muziek was begon de spanning op te lopen naar 205v en toen de optocht afgelopen was en ik de versterkers uitschakelde was het helemaal feest 385v en hij regelde niet meer terug!!!! verhuurfirma heeft flink op hun dak gekregen en wij een gedeelte van de huur terug.

nu zijn we dan eindelijk zover en hebben een eigen agregaat gekocht 2,5kw en we doen het met een kleinere installatie 1200w dat is goed te doen heb dit agregaat meteen na aankoop aan de scoop gehangen en afgeregeld stationair op 235v 50,5Hz en op een flinke belasting loopt die terug tot 215v 49,5Hz dat is dus goed te doen. 

ik weet niet in hoevere de frequentie belangrijk is bij geluidsapperatuur maar houdt er rekening mee dat die dus 1Hz kan varieren bij een onbelast en belast agregaat. de spanning lijkt mij geen probleem want op het vaste net mag je ook een afwijking hebben van d8 5%

----------


## mafketel

goeie dag  

Alles wat er zo is gezecht klopt over het algemeen wel. Maar een ding moek nog ff zeggen als je vaak (nie altijd mer weel heel vaak) een aggerigaat onder de 10 kva huurt dus zo rond de 8kw dan zit er altijd een goeie stabilizator op. teminste zo ver als ik verhuurbedrijven hier uit de omgeving gesproken heb. 

En die hoeven niet duur te zijn wij hadden die een met onze carnavals wagen(draaide de heletijd op 50 hertz en op 228 volt) en die hadden we voor 170 euro per week. We hadden er krachtmotoren op hange twee stuks 2 230v motoren rook machien twee s1200 van dynacoord en da ging prima.

oh jah en dat moet je zo ie zo altijd doen eerst ff de aggerigaat warm late draai men zegt soms wel da da nie mag zonder belastig maar ik snap eik nie waarom niet. en altijd eerst meten voor da je iets inprikt dus dan tusen de fases en  en de fase en nul enz.

en jah een goei verdeelinrichting bv van 32 ampere steker naar 6 keer 16 amere 230 volt en dan zijn die alle 6 de groepen appart afgezekert. 

ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.

groetjes jasper

jasper

----------


## DJ.T

Zo he, wat een taalgebrek.
Maar ja, zo heeft iedereen wat, probeer er wel even iets aan te doen om dit forum leesbaar te houden. 
Jij zegt dat iedereen zegt dat je een agregaat niet mag voorverwarmen, dan ga jij hier als tip even lopen geven dat je dat dus wel moet doen. Wat is het voordeel van voorverwarmen?
Als je een tip geeft moet je ook even erbij vertellen het hoe en het waarom. 
Zou je dat nog even willen doen?


DJ.T Was Here

----------


## mafketel

hoi ben ik weer

sorry vur de typ en spelfouten maar ik doe mijn best

ik bedoel als je hem warm laat draaie ff dan blijft de motor goed stagionare draaie en dan heb je een constante spanning bij een constante belastig 

maar als je dus warm laat draaie zonder belastig dan wekt hij energie op  maar nu had ik dus gehoort da hij dan zijn energie nie kwijt kan en dan kapot gaat lijkt me onzin maar goed heeft iemand daar der verstand van

jasper

----------


## groenteboer

Dat zou een hele leuke zijn.. Dat een generator beschadigt door hem te laten warmdraaien zonder belasting.... De motor uit een auto beschadigt toch ook niet als je gelijk na het starten hem warmrijdt door een woonwijk ? Daarentegen schaadt het de motor wel als je met een koude motor gelijk 200+ op de autobaan gaat rijden.....
Je grasmaaier, start je toch ook niet in metershoog gras ?? (Al eens geprobeerd ?? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> )

In alle kleine(re) generatoren zit toch een condensator over de uitgang om voor een continu belasting in de vorm van blindstroom te zorgen ? (Heb je continu al kleine koperverliezen)

Mijn mening: Extra belasting bij warmdraaien NIET nodig, echter ook GEEN flinke belastingen aansluiten voordat hij goed op temperatuur is. De ingebouwde regelingen die voor een juiste stabilisatie van de uitgangsspanning/frequentie zorgen, zijn afgesteld op een WARME motor en zullen alleen dan op de juiste manier en snel genoeg reageren op wisselende belastingen...
.

Joost

----------


## FiëstaLj

Je moet een aggregaat sowieso nooit starten met belastingen
1. starten
2. als hij stationair loopt, meten
3. dan pas belastingen aansluiten

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## marcel

Ik zie de meest ingewikkelde reken methode langs komen, maar de meeste verhuurbedrijven rekenen 1 KVA = 0,8 KW, Tom zit met de waarde van 0,9 dus nog aan de ruime kant.

Belangrijk is het in ieder geval om een aggregaat te nemen dat ruim aan je eisen kan voldoen, en anderhalf keer het benodigde vermogen lijkt me het minimaal vereiste. Verder, en het is al gezegt, eerst je aggregaat starten, kijken of ie mooi stationeer loopt, spanning meten (ook NA de paddestoel), en dan pas gaan belasten.

Wat betreft de kosten... het verschil in huurkosten tussen een 15 KVA en 60 KVA is bij mijn verhuurder slechts 18,15 ex btw, ex brandstof, daar hoef je het dus niet voor te laten !

Om de berekeningen nog even compleet te maken:

1 KVA = 0,8 KW
... KW x 1,25 = ... KVA

Marcel

You don't need eyes to see, you need vision.

----------


## som

het is idd wel goed om een aggregaat warm te laten draaien, zeker de wat zwaardere uitvoeringen, niet een verhuurder zal het leuk vinden als je een 800 kva aggregaat direct lekker gaat belasten, zeker de diesels met een gietijzeren cilinderblok en aluminium zuigers vinden dit niet zo fijn, dit hoeft echt geen uur te duren met een 10 minuten zullen de modernere aggregaten al redelijk lauw zijn 

met de groetjes

----------


## som

[quote]
Wij hebben pas gehoord dat als je een PA op een aggr. hebt draaien die aan de lichte kant is er het volgende kan gebeuren: Je hebt een zware bastoon, versterkers trekken max power en aggr moet flink werken, als die piek wegvalt heb je kans dat je aggr optoert doordat hij er zo zwaar aan stond te trekken en je een spanningspiek krijgt. Door deze piek kunnen hoge toners schijnbaar overlijden. (Is ons dus overkomen en dit was de technische uitleg) Nou willen we dus eigenlijk weten of er iets op de markt is, of zelf te bouwen, wat die pieken elimineert. Dat de spanning in elkaar dondert is jammer, maar verder niet zo'n probleem

of er zoiets op markt is weet ik eigenlijk niet, wat ik mij wel afvraag wat voor aggregaat jullie hebben gehad, de modernere aggregaten zullen de pieken zeker zelf afregelen, onderspanning kan nog een keer voorkomen maar bij overspanning is er zeker wat niet goed geweest. wat erger is maar vaak vergeten wordt is dat je freqentie inzakt bij een te zware belasting maar dit zal bij een correct aggregaat ook ondervangen worden, moraal; huur bij een goed bedrijf en voldoende vermogen, kost wel een paar euro's maar een uitgebrand rack is ook niet leuk 

met de groetjes

----------


## DidierB

zelf ken ik niet zo veel van stroomgroepen maar wat ik wel weet is het volgende:

gouden vuistregel is nooit meer dan 80% belasten tov de maximale belasting. vb: uit 3x32A 380V liever 16kW dan de effectieve 21kW.

er bestaan goede, zware (lees dus dure) power conditioners, wij hebben deze standaard op een stroomverdeelkast vanaf 3x125A. Wat deze dingen doen is het voltage naar beneden halen wanneer het te hoog gaat, ze corrigeren ook ietwat (maar niet zo veel!) wanneer het voltage te laag gaat. Wanneer de verschillen te hoog gaan voor te kunnen corrigeren zetten ze automatisch de differentieelschakelaat uit. Niet zo leuk midden in een show, maar liever dat dan het hele zootje kapot. Let wel, deze dingen nemen ook redelijk wat plaats in, dus niet echt leuk in een PSU 3x32A of zo.

mijn ervaringen met stroomgoepen hebben me geleerd dat wanneer ik meer dan 3x63A nodig heb, ik zeker een elektronisch gesynchroniseerde kies, zoals The Powershop er heeft. Voordeel is dat hier 2 motoren inzitten die eigenlijk elkaar op de juiste frequentie houden. Maar goed, dit is een heel ander verhaal.

Ik zal eens opzoeken van welk merk die power conditioners zijn, dan kan je zelf uitmaken. Ik hoop dat je hieraan iets hebt.


Groeten,

Didier Beghin
Ampli bvba

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo iedereen,

voor mij zijn een aantal zaken ondertussen goed verduidelijkt. Er bestaan dus zgn. "Power Conditioners" die je spanning en frequentie in de gaten houden. Van welk merk deze zijn en hoe eventueel te verkrijgen wordt nog bekeken maar ik heb tussen de regels door al wel gelezen dat dat dus grote dingen zijn, en waarschijnlijk best duur ook.
Wij hebben onze mobiele stroomvoorzieningen tot-nu-toe altijd gehuurd bij bedrijven als Boels en Bo-Rent, dat zijn bekende, goede bedrijven maar natuurlijk geen specialisten op het gebied van mobiele prik. Ik denk dus ook niet dat zij mij hierin verder kunnen helpen.

Wat voor mij overblijft als conclusie, huur voortaan een grote aggregaat die het in ieder geval op zijn sloffen aankan. De huur is dan wel wat meer, maar dat moeten we dan jammergenoeg maar doorberekenen. De klant zal immers ook niet blij zijn als we hem aansprakelijk moeten stellen als er bij ons apparatuur naar de kl#te is omdat de stroomvoorziening niet goed was. Bovendien, hoe toon je dat weer aan, en als het al niet voldoende is had je dat natuurlijk moeten zien en niet doordraaien bla bla bla,

DUS aggie huren die groot zat is. Mijn richtliijn gaat denk ik worden 2 á 2,5 keer benodigd vermogen. 

Allemaal bedankt voor de reacties.

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## DidierB

bwa groot, ben misschien niet zo duidelijk geweest: het is alleszins wel een pak groter dan een hoofdautomaat, maar het is niet alsof je het niet in een kistje kunt inbouwen. De onze zijn ongeveer 15 x 15 cm maar toch redelijk diep. Merk = circutor. Het leuke is: je kunt ze via RS485 volgen als je wilt. Maar dit is iets voor een andere topic.


Groeten,


Didier Beghin
Ampli bvba

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Het is al een tijdje geleden, maar ik dacht dat bij een synchrone motor is het toerental volledig frequentieafhankelijk is, bij een hogere spanning word de motor gewoon krachtiger. Ik dacht dat dit bij generatoren ook zo was, dus bij een hogere belasting van het aggregaat dat de frequentie even verlaagt, maar het 'optoeren' zou geen invloed mogen hebben op de uitgangsspanning van dat ding. Wie kan dit bevestigen?

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo, 
de complete technische onderbouwing weet ik helaas niet, maar ik heb al geregeld gezien dat als een aggie een te lage spanning geeft, men aan wat schroefjes aan de motor draait t.b.v. de toerenregeling en hij dan ook meer spanning gaat geven. Heb geen idee wat er dan met de frequentie gebeurt.

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## FiëstaLj

als een aggregaat te lage spanning geeft is het een slecht apparaat, koppel ik dus alles los en dan zorgt de organisatie maar voor een nieuwe...

zelfde geld voor andere dingen die niet kloppen 

bijvoorbeeld 10v tussen aarde en nul...

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

Is een hele veilige opstelling, maar soms is enig meedenken en werken wel vereist, als je niet teveel tijd meer hebt voor je feest/ evenement of carnavalsoptocht begint bijvoorbeeld, of de leverancier is gesloten, niet alle verhuurders zijn 24 op 24 bereikbaar.
Zo'n instelling wordt je volgens mij ook niet altijd in dank afgenomen alhoewel het wel het veiligst is voor je apparatuur.

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Als het goed is zouden er 2 elektro-magneten moeten zitten in die generator die dus een magnetisch veld opwekken. De spanning voor dit magnetisch veld word opgewekt door de generator zelf en is een DC spanning, door deze spanning bij te regelen regel je dus de sterkte van dat magnetisch veld en dus ook de uitgangsspanning.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> Is een hele veilige opstelling, maar soms is enig meedenken en werken wel vereist, als je niet teveel tijd meer hebt voor je feest/ evenement of carnavalsoptocht begint bijvoorbeeld, of de leverancier is gesloten, niet alle verhuurders zijn 24 op 24 bereikbaar.
> Zo'n instelling wordt je volgens mij ook niet altijd in dank afgenomen alhoewel het wel het veiligst is voor je apparatuur.



Tsja ik weet wat de apparatuur kost... dus als de organisatie dat wil vergoeden prima... maar dat willen ze toch niet

dus halen ze maar een ander affregaat..

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## DidierB

door het toerental van de generator op te schroeven verander je de frequentie. Zonder het uit te rekenen dacht ik dat 50 hz = 1500 toeren en 60 hz (amerika) gelijk is aan 1800 toeren. 

Een (goede) generator kan wel even bv bij een master flash met 60kW licht een kleine spanningsval maken maar deze corrigeert dit ook automatisch, dus ook als de totale belasting blijft aanhouden. Kan wel even zwarte rook veroorzaken, en is niet zo geweldig voor de generator bij zeer vaak voorkomen.

verder reikt mijn parate kennis hierover echter niet...


Groeten,

Didier Beghin
Ampli bvba

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Normaal gezien is 50Hz 3000rpm, echter bij 2 poolparen heb je maar 1500rpm nodig.

De frequentie is dus inderdaad afhankelijk van het toerental, niet de spanning. De spanningsval bij een plotselinge stroompiek krijg je trouwens bij alle aansluitingen, niet alleen van aggregaten. Nu moet ik wel toegeven dat een aggregaat daar meer last van lijkt te hebben en een grotere spanningsdip heeft. Iemand daar een sluitende verklaring voor?

De zwarte rook komt natuurlijk omdat het aggregaat natuurlijk een zeer plotselinge verandering te verwerken krijgt. En het verschil tss nullast en 60KW in enkele ms is natuurlijk een deftig verschil.
Net hetzelfde als jij plankgas geeft met je auto. Al weet ik eigenlijk niet of dat nu zó slecht is, ik vermoed dat een aggregaat daar best wel tegenkan, al doe je het tientallen keren.

Voor de rest heb ik nog geen enkel probleem gehad met aggregaten, al doet iedereen wel alsof dat een heel groot risico is en wantrouwt iedereen die dingen. Die van The Power Shop daar zou ik zelfs direct een stekker durven insteken zonder te meten. Al doe ik dat niet. Die van The Power Shop, da's echt wel gerief, deftig materiaal. En stil, nie normaal.

1 keer heb ik meegemaakt dat onze apparatuur nog opstond, versterkers en movingheads enz, en dat iemand de aggregaat al had afgezet. Tijdens het uitlopen brandden de lampen van alle movingheads en parren die nog brandden veel harder en hoorde je een blob in de speakers. Alsof er kortstondig een hogere spanning uit kwam. Kan iemand dat verklaren?

DidierB, heb je meer info over die elektronisch gestabiliseerde aggregaten? Want 2 die mekaar op frequentie houden lijkt me maar vaag.

----------


## Tiemen

50 Hz nodig =&gt; 50 omwentelingen per seconde =&gt; 3000 rpm
60 Hz nodig =&gt; 60 omwentelingen per seconde =&gt; 3600 rpm
Indien rotor twee magnetische noordpolen en twee zuidploen vertoont : f=2N -&gt; machine kan bij lagere snelheid aangedreven worden.

Bij het aansluiten op het net heeft men het verschijnsel zelf-synchronisatie : bij vertragen van de aandrijving zal de synchrone machine (generator, dynamo,..) elektrisch vermogen uit het net opnemen en als motor gaan werken. In West-Europa zijn zo alle netten gekoppeld en zodoende een exact dezelfde frequentie hebben! Het idee van de 2 motoren in 1 generator (waarschijnlijk 2 alternatoren en 2 motoren, die dan gewoon elektrisch aan elkaar liggen) is waarschijnlijk op dezelfde basis gebaseerd.

Tiemen

PS Mijn advies in verband met aggregaten : bel de Powershop (btw, een aggregaat MOET op een bepaalde tijd _aantal ms_ een piek van nul tot full on kunnen verwerken! Metallica had dacht ik een tour waar ze op een bepaald moment van alles uit naar alles aan gingen)

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

heb nu al verschillende keren de Powershop voorbij zien komen, ik woon niet ver van belgië, dus als het niet te ver van de hollandse grens is, is het misschien wel een optie voor mij. Zal in het vervolg wel eens opzoek gaan naar adres, tel-nummer e.d. Of heeft iemand dat zo voor mij?
Toch nog even deze:




> citaat: door het toerental van de generator op te schroeven verander je de frequentie. Zonder het uit te rekenen dacht ik dat 50 hz = 1500 toeren en 60 hz (amerika) gelijk is aan 1800 toeren.



Hoe komt het dan toch dat zeker te weten wel de spanning omhooggaat? Heb het zelf staan meten terwijl ze dat deden bij een aggie. Frequentie kan ik helaas zelf niet meten, heb daar de benodigde apparatuur niet voor. (Dan heb je een scoop nodig, niet?)

Thanx voor de reacties so far.

Groeten Joris Martens.

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## groenteboer

> citaat: Hoe komt het dan toch dat zeker te weten wel de spanning omhooggaat? Heb het zelf staan meten terwijl ze dat deden bij een aggie. Frequentie kan ik helaas zelf niet meten, heb daar de benodigde apparatuur niet voor. (Dan heb je een scoop nodig, niet?)



Nee hoor.. Een gemiddelde Fluke handheld multimeter heeft deze functie aan boord.. Op het knopje "Hz" drukken en je hebt de frequentie van het wisselspanningssignaal op 2 decimalen nauwkeurig in je display..

Joost

----------


## Dikke Foaf

www.thepowershop.be
Zij zitten in Tildonk, naast Stageco.
Een tiental kilometer van Werchter, wat je wel zal kennen van Rock Werchter. Zij voorzien trouwens Rock Werchter altijd van stroom.





> citaat:Hoe komt het dan toch dat zeker te weten wel de spanning omhooggaat?



Daar heb ik zo direct geen sluitende verklaring voor. Een verklaring zou kunnen zijn: Een trage regeling. Door de plotselinge belasting zakt de spanning aan de uitgang, om dit te corrigeren komt er een hogere spanning te staan op de elektromagneten. Dit bijregelen neemt wat tijd in beslag, vandaar het dipje in de spanning wanneer je naar full load gaat. Terug naar nullast gebeurd net hetzelfde, de uitgangsspanning gaat naar omhoog en de spanning van de elektromagneten word teruggeregeld, waardoor de spanning even opslingert.

----------


## DidierB

over die elektronisch gestabiliseerde generatoren: meer is er spijtig genoeg niet van blijven hangen. Maar ik heb ooit eens met iemand van the powershop staan praten op job hierover, zij gebruiken deze systemen trouwens. 

Als je hier echt meer info over wil moet je eens naar the powershop gaan / bellen en ze zullen je hier wel met plezier meer over vertellen denk ik.


Groeten,

Didier Beghin
Ampli bvba

----------


## fredjuhh

> citaat:
> Hallo,
> 
> heb nu al verschillende keren de Powershop voorbij zien komen, ik woon niet ver van belgië, dus als het niet te ver van de hollandse grens is, is het misschien wel een optie voor mij. Zal in het vervolg wel eens opzoek gaan naar adres, tel-nummer e.d. Of heeft iemand dat zo voor mij?
> Toch nog even deze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dat komt omdat de effectieve spanning hoger word, denk maar aan een dynamo van eeen fiets, als je langzzam rijd, is de frequentie laag, maar met een scoop zal je nog steeds een spanning van 6v kunnen meten, aleen omdat er telkens een stuk tussenzit waarin geen/nauwelijks spanning is, zal je een effectieve waarde krijgen die bijvoorbeeld maar 3v is.

nothing more to add

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Fredjuhh,

dus een eenvoudige multimeter geeft de effectieve waarde weer? De eigenlijke spanning blijft volgens jou altijd gelijk? Op het lichtnet is de eigenlijke spanning toch egenlijk ook 310 V ofzo (de pieken van de sinus), met een effectieve spanning van 230, die dus ook altijd genoemd wordt. Dus als de spanning stijgt op de multimeter is dat dan toch de effectieve die je ziet stijgen? En dat is dus de spanning waar je wat aan hebt? 
Dus dit is de technische onderbouwingvan het stijgen van de spanning als men aan de toerenregeling gaat prutsen? 

Correct me if I'm wrong,

Groeten, Joris Martens


Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Ik geloof nooit dat die 'kleine' verhoging in frequentie zo'n groot spanningsverschil kan veroorzaken. Als de frequentie uberhaupt al iets te maken heeft met de effectieve spanning. De oorzaak moet ergens anders gezocht worden volgens mij, zoals ik hierboven ergens al een gissing deed.

De definitie van de effectieve spanning:
De effectieve spanning is de waarde van de gelijkspanning die nodig is om in een weerstand dezelfde hoeveelheid warmte op te wekken.

Concreet vb: Als je dus 230Veff(lichtnet) op een weerstand zet, dan zal deze evenveel warmte produceren als je 230VDC op een weerstand zou zetten.

De vergelijking met een dynamo is vrij krom, omdat het principe totaal anders is, bij een dynamo draait er een magneet rond in een koperen spoel. De uitgangsspanning is mede afhankelijk van de snelheid waarmee de veldlijnen de spoel kruisen, en dus recht evenredig met de snelheid van de fiets... 

Een dynamo levert trouwens DC, want dat is een generator, een agreggaat een generator noemen is dus eigenlijk verkeerd, dat moet zijn alternator. Zo zit er in een auto ook een 3 fase alternator, en geen generator, hoewel deze tóch DC levert, maar dat komt omdat die spanning nog in de alternator 3-fasig gelijk gericht wordt.
generator: DC
alternator: AC

Een digitale voltmeter meet altijd de piekwaarde, en berekend daaruit de effectieve waarde (Ueff=Upiek/wortel2), die je op het scherm afleest. Voor 230Veff is de piekwaarde dus 325,27V

----------


## Tiemen

Elektrische impedantie van de generator en magnetische effecten liggen aan de oorzaak van spanningsveranderingen bij plotse verandering van de belasting of bij plotse verandering van impedantie van de belasting.

Frequentie zal altijd primair geregeld worden met een meet-systeem gekoppeld aan de brandstoftoevoer van de diesel-motor (hogere belasting zou motor meer belasten, toerental zou eventueel dalen, dus frequentie zou dalen -&gt; dit mag niet!)

----------


## jans

Heb veel zin en onzin gelezen maar niemand heeft het over het gebruik van de aarding.
Als je een klein 230V apparaatje gebruikt is dit niet zo interresant alleen bij het niet gebruiken van de aarding, je creëert een zwevend net, werkt een aardlekschakelaar niet.
Als je een 3 fasen aggregaat gebruikt let er dan op dat je de fasen evenzwaar belast. Doe je dit niet dan kun je een verschuivening van je nul krijgen met als vervelede bijkomstigheid verandering van je klemspanning. De fasen leveren niet meer netjes 3 x 230 maar een van de fasen wordt hoger en de andere twee lager afhangkelijk van de verschuiving.
Als er meerdere gebruikers op de aggregaat aangesloten zijn of je gebruikt aardlekschakelaars, ALTIJD het sterpunt van de generator aarden doormiddel van een of meerdere aardpennen. Sla ze goed in de grond om een goede aardverspreidingsweerstand te verkrijgen. Bij gebruik van aardleks mag deze kleiner of gelijk aan 100 ohm zijn. Omdat bijna niemand een aardverspreidingsweerstandmeter, of een profitester,heeft zal de verhuurfirma dit moeten leveren en testen.
Meet altijd de klemspanning voor je je apparatuur aansluit en voor de bewaking zijn de meeste 3 fasen aggregaten voorzien van een voltmeter met een omschakelaar voor het controleren van deze klemspanning. Aggregaten van de Powershop, machtig goed materiaal.
Voorwat aggregaten van de bouwmarkten e.d. betreft dit zijn zeker voor leken onbetrouwbare machines omdat Jan en alleman ze ge-c.q. misbruikt en het onderhoud vaak te wensen overlaat. Ga naar een specialist en die zijn zeker niet duurder.

Succes ermee 
Jans


saxo

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo Jans,

goede tip, aarding, maar hoe dan bij een mobiele installatie zoals op een carnavalswagen? Voor het vermogen wat je dan nodig hebt, heb je niet zo'n bijster grote aggragaat nodig. En de kleinere zijn vaak weer minder goed. Om nog maar niet te spreken over budget. 
Zoals ik opmaak uit jouw verhaal zou het dan het beste zijn om een aggregaat met slechts 1*230 te nemen, om te voorkomen dat je nul verschuift en je dus ongelijke spanningen krijgt. Dus dan nog beter 2 aggregaten met 1*230, dan een grote met 3*230 die je ongelijk belast?

iig, bedankt voor de tip.

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## jans

Joris,

Je zou inderdaad twee kleine aggregaten kunnen huren, achter elke stack één er vanuitgaande dat je met twee stacks draait. Voor op een carnavalswagen is een 3 fasen aggregaat misschien wat groot maar als je er een gebruikte en dan alleen voor jezelf dan kun je in het voorbereidingstraject de belasting per fase al gaan bepalen en als je die nagenoeg gelijk houd is er niets aan de hand. Let wel een eventuele aardlekschakelaar in je verdeler werkt nu niet.
Omdat ik altijd een 3 fasen aggregaat huur weet ik niet tot welk vermogen een enkelfase machine gaat dit zou even na moeten vragen. Ik il zelf ook nog even informeren dus misschien zie je het nog als reactie van mij.

saxo

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:
> Je zou inderdaad twee kleine aggregaten kunnen huren, achter elke stack één er vanuitgaande dat je met twee stacks draait.



Hoe er wel rekening mee dat:
1) kleine aggregaten een pokkeherriemaken in vergelijking met een grote (deze zijn meestal gedempt)
2) kleine moet je veel sneller weer bijtanken
3) kleine hebben meestal geen gestabiliseerde uitgang.
4) voor de kosten van het huren van 2 kleine heb je ook een grote







> citaat: Voor op een carnavalswagen is een 3 fasen aggregaat misschien wat groot



Wij hebben de laatste 3 jaar steeds een grote aggregaat gebruikt op onze wagen. Eerst een 12 KVA, toen een 60 KVA en afgelopen jaar een 30. Het is echt fijn om overcapaciteit te hebben om extra dingen aan te sluiten.

We hebben ook een grote omdat we de laatste 3 jaar steeds in de lichtstoet van Eijsden zijn meegeweest waar je ook best wel wat vermogen voor nodig hebt

Jippie, binnenkort DIGAMS

----------


## jans

Ik kom uit het noorden en daar is het carnaval niet zo groot als in het zuiden des lands. Maar als de grote van een aggregaat geen rol speelt dan is de keuze inderdaad niet zo moeilijk. Er zijn echter ook 3 fasen lawaai bakken dus misschien van te voren goed rondkijken bekijken / luisteren.

saxo

----------


## Lucasbak

Stroom die door aggregaten wordt opgewekt hebben vaak een probleem dat de spanningsregelaar die er voor moet zorgen dat bij wisselende belasting de voltage en amperage gelijk blijft, niet snel genoeg reageerd op deze wisseling. Je kan dit probleem voor een deel oplossen door een aggregaat te nemen die veel meer vermogen geeft dan je nodig hebt. 

Komt de spanning op een te laag voltage loop je inderdaad de kans dat er iets doorbrand. Veel apperaten hebben wel een spannings- beveiliging wat de schade beperkt, maar uitval komt altijd ongelegen.   

Bij Aggreko Papendrecht heb je een serie aggregaten gekregen die voldoen aan alle eisen van mileu en aangepast aan problemen die zich voor hebben gedaan in de praktijk. Hier kun je ook kiezen welke aansluitingen je wil hebben op de aggregaat, super geluid gedempt en een extra grote brandstof tank met beveiliging tegen lekkage.

Andere leveranciers zijn Geveke / Bredenoord / DTS / Homan / of kijk in de zoekmachine op internet.

Bezig          



LB

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

Aan een lijst met verhuurders heb ik weinig, die kan iki zelf ook wel vinden. En zeker met een ruim budget is niks een probleem. dan pak je gewoon iets wat veel vermogen geeft, weinig lawaai maakt, en liefst nog eens niet al te groot is.

Jammer genoeg werkt het bij een carnavalsclub meestal niet zo!! het budget is minimaal, je hebt immers geen of weinig sponsors (wij niet tenminste), dus de knaken moeten van de leden zelf komen, en het belangrijkste is toch de wagen zelf, dus betonijzer, gaas, schuim, verf enz. 

De hoofdvraag was: Wie heeft tips voor het draaien op een aggregaat? Als mijn budget ruim genoeg zou zijn zou ik deze vraag niet eens stellen want dan nam ik natuurlijk gewoon een machtig apparaat van een of andere grote verhuurder die zekers te weten betrouwbaar spul levert.

Dus liefst bruikbare tips, waar op te letten enz. enz. enz.

In ieder geval weer bedankt voor de reacties tot zover, ik heb toch al weer heel wat bijgeleerd!

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## groenteboer

Hoe ik een "vreemd" aggregaat test:

Zorg dat je een goede (Fluke) multimeter bij de hand hebt, en een flinke electrische straalkachel die zo ongeveer het volledige vermogen van de generator weg kan stoken. 
1. Meet de spanning en frequentie in nullast (f &gt;50Hz, U 220-240v)
2. Meet de spanning en frequentie in vollast (f &gt;50Hz, U 210-240v)
3. Probeer de spanningspiek m.b.v. de min/max functie op de multimeter te meten bij belastingswisseling van circa 50% (kachel op half vermogen). Dit zal zo ongeveer de muziek-belasting benaderen. Is vaak echter lastig vanwege de traagheid van je meter. Ook bij snel in en uitschakelen van de helft van het vermogen van de kachel mag de frequentie niet onder de 50 Hz komen en spanning nooit &gt;250v..

Is de frequentie te laag, dan gas bijregelen. Liever een spanning die iets te hoog is (maar &lt;250v), dan een te lage frequentie die je trafo's de verzadiging instuurt en hier veel hitte veroorzaakt..

Deze manier gebruik ik dus alleen bij de kleinere huis-tuin-keuken aggregaatjes tot ca. 5kW...

Joost

----------

